# Driving



## Valor (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't understand what is with the younger generation and driving, so I must satisfy my curiosity.

How many here drive and if you don't, do you want to or not? Very generic topic, I know, but I really must find out.

As for me, I've been driving since I was 14.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

I've just reached the UK legal age to take a driving test ^^ I don't think I'll bother learning to for a while though- there's nowhere I really need to drive to, and having and maintaining a car would just cost loads of money which I really don't have :3


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan of driving a car...I'd like a motorbike but my dad forbode it before he died due to a pretty nasty accident he had before me or my siblings were born. (No he didn't die of a motorbike accident). 

I might start learning once I have a job though. I can tell it's what my mum wants me to do, so...


----------



## Negrek (Dec 11, 2008)

No; I hate driving and suck at it anyway. At present there would be no real advantage to me being able to drive, as this campus sucks in terms of parking and I can walk everywhere I need to go anyway.

I'm waiting for cars that drive themselves. ;)


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been learning for the last year or two, and I absolutely suck at it. 
I want a licence, but I don't see the point in having my own car; I love trains, don't mind using buses and I walk where I can... plus, the environment's polluted enough without me adding to it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Dec 11, 2008)

Can't drive, don't like driving, family doesn't own enough cars/have a reasonable enough schedule to make it practical, pollution, maintenance, gas/insurance, etc., etc.. I usually don't go anywhere that public transportation can't take me anyway and like taking walks. And while the bus schedule in my area is twenty different kinds of useless and retarded, when I move to New York there will be absolutely no reason to own a car ever. Only idiots live in NYC and have cars.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

I can technically drive, but if I do I need someone with a licence next to me to do it.
I'm really learning so that I know how, rather than actually having a car and driving anywhere (There is no way I could afford to do that).


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm 17, and I drive. I had been learning to drive ever since I was 12, and I took all the classes right when I was first able to.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 12, 2008)

Driving's fun. I don't understand why some people are able to but choose not to...

Oh well, more of the road for me ;)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 12, 2008)

Driving terrifies me, but I'll have to do it since the public transport here sucks and everything is sooooo far away.


----------



## Echo (Dec 12, 2008)

Can I, yes. Do I, no.
I only do when I need to, which isn't often.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 12, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> Driving's fun. I don't understand why some people are able to but choose not to...


No, I never really get that either. But that's how it is for a lot of things, nothing to flabble about.

I drive essentially everywhere. Out of necessity, mind you, I live in a new neighborhood, and there's not much within walking distance, and my friends now live far away.

I want to learn how to drive manual.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

Pfft, driving an automatic's not _driving_. It's _steering_. 

Automatics are for pansies

But seriously, if where you live has decent public transport, why should a person have a car? They're expensive to buy, insure, repair, maintain and fuel. They're bad for both the environment and people, and virtually all roads in the UK are horrendously overcrowded.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 12, 2008)

16, driving with a permit. Got the permit and started taking the class required to get a normal license at the same time, finished the class; Now I'll have a proper license in about three months. I'm still at the point where driving is like like HEY THIS IS A NEW EXPERIENCE! COOL, I'M MOVING REALLY FAST AND DODGING THE ONCOMING OBSTACLES! It's fun.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't drive.  I can't take the test yet, either, or do anything driving-related until I age...

I wish I could.  I would have more freedom that way.  Where I live, the public transit is very minimal (buses) and I really don't feel like I should not buy a car when I move out in the fuuuuutuuure because here it's really dumb not to know how to drive- it's not in a city, but there are cars and roads everywhere, and not as many paths as you would like.  It would take ages just to get out of my neighborhood, and since most of the shops I go to are in the next city (which is rather close, but the roads to it are very large and car-filled).  Yes, the roads are crowded, but with public transit how it is, and how close things are, it's important to have a car here.
Darn you crowded Orange County.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> They're expensive to buy, insure, repair, maintain and fuel.


The way things are going, they sure as hell aren't expensive to buy. :P

Everything else is true enough.

However, this is America.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, I'm going to get my permit in a week or two (when school lets out for winter break). 

I really want it because I don't like riding the bus and the sooner I can get my parking pass and drive to school next year the better. Along with driving myself home from band practices and such...

Not to mention there's _nothing_ in my town within walking distance.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 12, 2008)

I have my temporary license and a car, and I _could_ take the driving test right now if I wanted to. But the fact is that I'm not ready; we're supposed to get 30 hours of driving in first, 10 at night, and I still need the 10 night hours. I have yet to drive in snow, even though there's been snow here for a few weeks now.

I'm still at the point where it's kinda scary to drive. =/ I want to get in practice so it gets easier, but it's hard to start. Once I'm actually driving it's not as bad... but it's the beginning.

Plus I like driving with my mom more than my dad (one of them has to be with me) and my mom works second shift so I can only drive with her on the weekends, and we're usually content doing other stuff just around the house so we don't really drive. Ragghhr. I wish I had my license and was comfortable driving, because it would make getting home from after school stuff so much more convenient.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd like to, simply for the fact that I'd like not to have to beg my lazy-as-hell mom to drive me everywhere I need to go when SHE WON'T DO IT.
I'm old enough too, but Mom like always won't take me to get a permit. And you kinda need one to even start taking the offered class at my school. ><


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 12, 2008)

I've got my licence, and I'm apparently considered a good driver, and I'm even adept enough to at least move manuals.
'Course I absolutely hate it. I'm neurotic as all hell and people are absolute idiots. I like the passenger seats thank you very much. DS, MP3 Player and Headphones is where it's at. So as much as everyone would like me to, whenever I have the choice I don't drive. But when it comes down to it, I can, all the really matters I guess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't drive legally because the minimum age here is like eighteen, doop-de-doo

I did take some lessons with my dad when I was little but I don't need to drive anyway since I live thirty metres away from a metro stop.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 12, 2008)

I am old enough to learn how to drive but I really hate cars. I will get a licence eventually but considering I prefer cycling/trains/other forms of public transport I will not own a car unless I actually really need one.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 13, 2008)

I am a very bad driver.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 14, 2008)

I can't drive and I really don't want to. I like driving and public transport doesn't bother me enough for me to look to driving. 

Plus I have horrible eyesight, so I'd need to wear glasses whenever I drive and I hate wearing glasses. Also I get dizzy easily (virtigo issue), so I may not ever be able to drive without medication. D:


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't drive.  I probably won't drive for quite a while.  Public transport is pretty damn cool.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 14, 2008)

I still want my license though...


----------



## spaekle (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been studying the booklet lately and want to get my learner's sometime very soon; I don't really care _that_ much about driving, but I figure it's good to at least know how. Although I must admit it'd be pretty awesome to have my own car and parking space as a senior next year, just so I won't have to ride the bus with all the goddamn middle schoolers any more. They all smell like BO and I always end up sitting with some obnoxious kid who tries to mock-fight the person in the seat across from us or something. :[ But, of course, the chances of me getting a car by next schol year are kind of slim.

Although I'm not too confident about this computer test thing; most people agree that the majority of it is common sense-type stuff, but they also pick on you for the littlest shit that most drivers don't even think about. I really want to get it the first time, but at the rate I'm learning the stuff it'll be forever before I'm confident enough to take the test. Hmm.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta wait untill I'm 17 for driving lessons. *woe*

I want to learn, but I get a horrible feeling I will suck at it. But I'll try anyway. Public transport sucks balls here (not actually in London atm hurr.), I'd rather just be able to jump in my car and go where ever the hell I want than wait for a bus/train in the freezing cold for 40 minutes.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never understood why in America you can drive from 14.

Personally, I think that once I do reach the age I'll be terrible at it, but meh.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

Surprisingly, I can drive. I can even drive better than my dad. But I'm just 15. So I can't properly drive.

EDIT: I've only driven once in a Volvo which I think had a 1.6ltr, and it felt crap. Folks, never get a Volvo with anything less than a V6. Chances are you're gonna need a new spine.

Oh, and once I get a license I get free reign over the family Accent(don't laugh).


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 14, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I've never understood why in America you can drive from 14.


It's a bit more of a necessity over here.

Many states are raising the driving age, though.


----------

